# Exhausting day for Jack



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Since leaving Jack with the sis-in-law, I dont think Jack got the exercise he needed. Yesterday went for a morning walk before work. Last night went to a new ball field, fulled with birds, for about 1 1/2 hours. Today he went to half day for doggie daycare, followed by playtime with the husband. The back to the ball field with me for a little over an hour. Just got home, Jack got some water, went straight to the couch and passed out!! Guess I worn him out ;D!

Got to finally start playing with the frisbee too ;D ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lindsey1420, yes, I do believe that a tired Vizsla is a happy (and well-behaved) Vizsla!! ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I always know that I have done a good job the day before when in the morning I walk into my kitchen and Mac looks up from his bed but stays on it.


----------

